# Police Answering Machine



## FishingCop (Dec 3, 2007)

Typical cop humor 8)


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

Now that there is funny! I like press 4 to raise my children. Alot of people can actually use that. LOL


----------



## Nickk (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd best keep quiet..... any response here would be the wrong one !!!! :roll:


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 3, 2007)

That was absolutely hillarious!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

id press 7 lol


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 4, 2007)

Good one!


----------

